
Nearly half of Houston's 2017 valedictorians were once ESL students - weston
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Immigrant-rises-to-top-of-graduating-class-11157645.php
======
weston
From the article:

"In the Houston ISD, nearly half of this year's highest-ranking students once
struggled to speak English, making them among the largest groups of non-native
English speakers to be named valedictorians and salutatorians by the district
since 2007. About 44 percent of Class of 2017 graduates were once English-
language learners, the district reports."

"While Spanish speakers make up the bulk of English-language learners, there
are about 100 different languages spoken by students and families in HISD."

------
fuzzfactor
there's always this:

houstons-diversity-makes-national-news

[http://www.khou.com/news/local/neighborhood/houstons-
diversi...](http://www.khou.com/news/local/neighborhood/houstons-diversity-
makes-national-news-on-la-times-front-page/438433277)

